# Plus Size full Chaps



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice looking chaps


----------



## Arthur13 (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a pair of leather fuller fillies half chaps! Well 1 black pair and 1 brown pair. I love the, and I also have the fuller fillies field boots


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How do the half chaps run size wise?

I'd love a pair of the full chaps, but would wand one with knee patches if possible


----------



## Arthur13 (Dec 14, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> How do the half chaps run size wise?
> 
> I'd love a pair of the full chaps, but would wand one with knee patches if possible



The half chaps fit great!! They go up to 20''. 

I'm not sure on full chaps though.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

The half chaps come in wide (18) and x wide (20) I have both the leather look and suede versions. And can reccomend them too as being well made.

I struggled for year to find riding gear that fit till Fuller Fillies.


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

Those look great! I think I may invest in a pair when my tax return comes!!! (only a month a way!! yes!) Those would make riding in the winter so much nicer. Are they pretty comfortable? How well does one size fits all fit?


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

feistymomma said:


> Those look great! I think I may invest in a pair when my tax return comes!!! (only a month a way!! yes!) Those would make riding in the winter so much nicer. Are they pretty comfortable? How well does one size fits all fit?


I am a UK size 16- 18 ( USA 14-16 )currently and the fit well and have stretch in them. I have very chunky thighs.

They are very comfortable.


----------

